# Of Meat-tarians and the first Burnt Offering



## buggy (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, our varsity Christian group did a study on Genesis. 

Two questions:
- Why did God now allow Man to eat meat after the Flood? Is there any spiritual implication within it?
- And, what is the purpose of the burnt offering Noah offered to God at once after the Flood? Is this, as the group believed, was a way of thanksgiving, or does this offering symbolically represents the atonement of sin/evil in some way?

Thank you!


----------



## buggy (Mar 20, 2010)

erm... erm?


----------

